

IBM now worth more than Microsoft - nabaraj
http://static4.businessinsider.com/image/4dd6a1e3cadcbb8b78050000/ibm-ahead-of-microsoft-market-cap.jpg

======
lotusleaf1987
Submitted earlier, clever way to get around the filter though:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2568900>

